# Noob from Boston!



## Haho (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all,


I just signed up to these forum and to learn more about the sport.

This is going to be my second season and can t wait get up to VT and Nh.

at the end of last season i bought my first "real" board and binding burton_blunt and ride Ex. 
I will try to find more about maintaining the board and of course to get better rider 
Thanks


----------

